# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  DWP call handler

## Paula

From the Guardian 20/8/2016

https://www.theguardian.com/public-l...-dwp?CMP=fb_gu

----------


## S deleted

Having worked in a call centre as a Customer Service Adviser I totally get the frustrations involved with the time restraints. Every monthly review it was the same thing. My call handling time was too high and it was only the fact that my sales figures were so good that I wasn't sacked. It fact my sales figures covered the failures of the majority of my team and saved my line managers butt more often than not. To me the job was about helping people with there problem not palm them off onto a different department. I wanted to see things through to the end and make sure the customer received the best service to ensure they return (and that was the secret to my sales success, happy customers spend more money) but the powers that be sat in their ivory tower was more interested in their time is money theory and I simply wouldn't fall in line. Always the rebel me, lol

----------

OldMike (21-08-16)

----------


## Suzi

Sadly I'm not surprised by that article.. It's so hard on both sides.....

----------


## rose

I think this shows that the system isn't just failing the customers but the staff too.

----------


## Angie

Its failing everyone

----------

